# Como hago para quitar la " , " de una celda de num



## rapidito78840 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hola amigos, tengo un archivo de Excel que en determinada celda esta formateada en "numero" con 2 decimales y usar una "," (coma) en separacion de "miles"

PERO, aqui viene el "pero" resulta que los numeros se presentan asi :
1.261,10  ( la coma va separando los "Centavos" en vez de ir en los "miles"  
ya trate de formatear la celda y no me da opcion porque los numeros se ven igual solo cambian de color, estuve buscando la opcion abajo de donde dice "separador de miles" pero los numeros se presentan igual : 1.261,10, ya le puse formato de Moneda , cambie a formato de numero, cambie borrando el formato poniendole "General" volvi a formatearlo en "numero" y nada todo igual, esa celda no me permite poner correctamente el formato del numero a  1,261.10

Donde le muevo o como le hago para que aparezca como un numero normal ? o que esta movido en ese archivo de Excel que no puedo hacerlo ?
Gracias por su ayuda 
saludos


----------



## pepesoto (Aug 4, 2005)

El problema está en tu configuracion regional del windows.  Es ahi donde se debe corregir...

¿Comentas...?


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 4, 2005)

Uff ... creo que esta pregunta es para otro foro... pero  abusando,  DONDE LE MUEVO O VEO para ver la configuracion de windows ?

saludos y gracias por sus repuestas


----------



## pepesoto (Aug 5, 2005)

En windows XP: Panel de control->configuracion regional y de idiomas->pestaña opciones regionales->elige tu pais->personalizar->numeros, seleccionas tus preferencias.

Salutis,


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok: Gracias  

ya hice lo indicado y ya todo funciona perfectamente .....


saludos y nuevamente gracias !!!


----------

